# Breakfaast for a King



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Fast food may be good for some but there is nothing wrong with getting up earlier and making a nice breakfast for the family ,especially with all the electric gadgets .Quiché is something that is one especial dish and many people are afraid of it, well is not and I actually cut some calories from it by not using a Pate Brisee dough (pie shell) .This one here is 4 eggs,1 cup heavy cream ,diced ham ,diced green onion ,black pepper ,salt. Sauté all the ingredients in a little olive oil. In a separated bowl whipped the eggs and cream till foamy ;you can whipped the egg whites separated for a lighter version but is not needed this is not a cake ,once the ingredients have cool a little add them to eggs/cream and in a preheated oven ,350*,baked in a well oil pie plate till golden. You can add whatever cheese you like or even sausages and vegetables for a heavier version ,just watch the salt. The pastries is a cream cheese/butter dough ,very rich ,but flaky and tender.2 cups flour ,1 8oz cream cheese ,2 sticks of butter and process in a food processor till well blended ,wrap in plastic and shape into a log ,about 1 1/2 round and probably 8 inch long or so.Cool for 24 hours .I cut circles of it about 3/8 inch thick and roll in a little flour to a 6 inch circle more or less. Fill them with whatever you like ,I like jams and guava and cream cheese. Bake in a 350*oven till golden ,you can brush them with egg wash but I don`t.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

That looks delicious.


----------



## dademoss (Aug 6, 2011)

What time is Breakfast so I can plan ahead 
:melikey:


----------



## jeager106 (Mar 24, 2017)

Real men don't eat Quiché!

(it's a joke. Don't get yer shorts twisted.)
Frankly I've never eaten quiche.
I'm a breakfast eags, sausage and grits kinda guy.
I'd LOVE to try quiche however.

_Real Men Don't Eat Quiche, by American Bruce Feirstein, is a bestselling tongue-in-cheek book satirizing stereotypes of masculinity, published in 1982_


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Quiche is an omelet without the oven time and bother. But it does look tasty.:wave:


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

jeager106 said:


> Real men don't eat Quiché!
> (it's a joke. Don't get yer shorts twisted.)
> Frankly I've never eaten quiche.
> I'm a breakfast eags, sausage and grits kinda guy.
> ...


Yup....fried eggs, sausage, home fries, toast/butter/jam, gallons of coffee, a little OJ, and I'm in heaven! :wave:


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

dademoss said:


> What time is Breakfast so I can plan ahead
> :melikey:


Dunlap's Station/Dunlop's Station.....one and the same? Ft. Colerain? Hamilton County?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siege_of_Dunlap's_Station

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunlap,_Ohio

Can't find it on Google Earth....apparently there are some places the "eyes in the sky" aren't so hot at locating!!

Anyway, howdy! Originally from Youngstown, way over on the other side of the state, 'bout halfway between Cleveland & Pittsburgh. Best to you and yours! :wave:


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Two western omelette, 6 pancake & 3 crates with apple filling.
With Coffee at "The Original Pancake House" for my 33rd Wedding Anniversary.
Not home made(anniversary!), as good as anything I could have made.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

jeager106 said:


> Real men don't eat Quiché!
> 
> (it's a joke. Don't get yer shorts twisted.)
> Frankly I've never eaten quiche.
> ...


A woman I worked with bought me that book.
I gave her one titled "Real woman don't pump gas".


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Now that looks good!


----------

